# Chick hatcheries



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We've ordered several times from this one hatchery in Iowa, and every time, we lose almost half the chicks. I don't think it's the hatchery's fault; the chicks are probably delayed or chilled on the way.
Anyway, we'd like to find a closer hatchery so they get here faster. Does anyone know of a good hatchery in or near north Alabama?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

This past summer I ordered from Meyers out of Ohio and I didn't loose one and they even sent me an extra chick! They were also very nice and easy to deal with! My girls just turned 6 months and all are now laying and very healthy.......I will order from them again!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I cant remember where they are located, but I have ordered from McMurray Hatchery for two years now and all my chicks have arrived alive and active, I haven't had any problems with them staying alive, until I put them outside, but I have that problem no matter what. We had three that managed to escape the dogs, and survive this awful cold winter, but they are getting ready to start laying. :clap:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

McMurray is the one we ordered from. I'm glad they've done well for you, Newmama! Everyone seems to be satisfied with McMurray except for us. We really like their service; they'll throw in a few extra chicks, and even a free exotic if you want it. It's just that, for some reason, ours have always had a bad trip.  
Cdtrum - we may look into Meyers, but I'm hoping to find something closer to where we are. I found one in TN, but it doesn't carry all the breeds we want.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We ordered ducks and chicks from Randall Burkey this past fall. They are the third hatchery we have obtained babies from either directly or through the local Southern States. It was the first time we didn't have a single loss.

They are in Texas though...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, if you're in Delaware and the chicks arrived healthy...maybe we should give them a try!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

They ship the chicks and ducks separately which was good. They were all in good shape. It was in early October timeframe so fall temperatures. Two of the little chicks were pasty but I cleaned them and put vaseline on their bums to keep it from continuing. This is the first time we haven't had a single unexplained loss.

In full disclosure they didn't have one of the breeds that I ordered available even though it was listed on the site when I submitted the order. However, they called me the very next day and offered me options from a few other comparable breeds at the same price.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, thanks for saying. :thumb: We may still try them out.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Welp Hatchery is where I order from. I think they are in Iowa. I have never lost a bird I got from there...and they have good prices and free shipping as well.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I have ordered from Ideal Poultry and I only lost one (to pasty butt). They are out of Texas and I'm in Tn but my chicks got here in 2 days with no problems. You might want to look at their web site now, they sell out early on some chicks. Mine were all Old English Bantams.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

We order from Cackle Hatchery. They are here in Missouri, but we have had nothing but good from them. We are awaiting our order for some ducks and chicks the end of this month from them. Last year we ordered a boat load from them and they sent a couple extra all live and healthy. They even put some green gel stuff for water or nutrition in the box. Most places that's an extra charge and you have to specify you want to add it to your order. Cackle just put it in for the chicks well being for free.

Cackle gets an A+++ 
Ideal poultry gets a B - 
Murry McMurry gets an A
Privett hatchery gets an A

Thats all the hatcheries we've ordered from in the past, so that's all I can grade.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Is there a feed store you can buy chicks from? I know we have Big R and a Co op and they always have chicks in late March and April, that way you just drive to the store and get them there without worrying about the transport issue. 

I have yet to order chicks directly from the hatcheries...always just get them in spring from the feed stores.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

McMurray is out of Ohio.I have ordered from Welp Hatchery for 2 years and have had such great success with them.100% on health,hardiness,customer satisfaction and order accuracy.Good luck whichever you choose


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, thanks everyone! Thanks for the grades, Coyote Night Acres!
KW Farms - do you know if chicks are generally the same price from feed stores as by mail?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Well here anyways the price is the same just minus the shipping. I buy my meat chicks at the Local Runnings farm and fleet store.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

The chicks are the same price, like newmama30+ said.......the shipping is what gets you! It costed me $40.00 to have 4 chicks shipped last July, most of that was shipping.....long story as to why I did it! Hubby still gives me grief about it!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

cdtrum said:


> This past summer I ordered from Meyers out of Ohio and I didn't loose one and they even sent me an extra chick! They were also very nice and easy to deal with! My girls just turned 6 months and all are now laying and very healthy.......I will order from them again!


This is where we get ours and have had terrifc luck with them.


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

I always order from mypetchicken.com since they do small orders. ALL of my chicks have arrived healthy, active and are great layers when they grow up. I'll be ordering from them again soon!


----------

